
Robots Are Eating Money Managers’ Lunch - bko
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-20/robots-are-eating-money-managers-lunch
======
exclusiv
I think this will happen but the article talks about robots replacing humans
because of how great they are and then mentions unimpressive results.

Maybe it's a wash but the robots win because they don't take 20 pct of
profits. So they replace jobs but aren't as amazing as they tout.

Still seems that over any length of time, one should just go with index funds.

~~~
__derek__
> the article talks about robots replacing humans because of how great they
> are and then mentions unimpressive results

True, but Yahoo! was still dominant for a while after search engines came on
the scenes. There's always some lag, but trading is a lot more like searching
the web than like driving a car.

> Still seems that over any length of time, one should just go with index
> funds.

Right now, those index funds are managed by humans based on indices built by
humans. I reckon that they also have the potential to be cheaper when
completely automated.

